# Changing Cam Cover Gasket



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I need to change my cam cover gasket because it is weeping at the left rear corner, which seems to be a common problem now these cars are getting older.

Am I right in assuming that I don't need to use any sealant along with the gasket?

I've ordered a Bentley manual from Amazon (65 quid!!!), which hasn't arrived yet. So does anyone know the torque setting for the cam cover bolts?

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi,

I did this recently, you do need to add a little sealant, I also was advised to change the cam tensioner gasket at the same time.

I didn't find it too difficult a job, I have some info somewhere on how to do it, with torque settings. Pm me with your email address and I will see if I can send it.


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Super Josh said:


> I need to change my cam cover gasket because it is weeping at the left rear corner, which seems to be a common problem now these cars are getting older.
> 
> Am I right in assuming that I don't need to use any sealant along with the gasket?
> 
> ...


Hi Josh, I need to do mine to at some point, could you let me know how yours went, and how long it took, hows the remap going, any problems?


----------



## TheBoyLeeRoy (Jan 15, 2010)

kent_keith said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > I need to change my cam cover gasket because it is weeping at the left rear corner, which seems to be a common problem now these cars are getting older.
> ...


Hi,

I need to do mine to at some point, could you let me know how yours went, and how long it took also? Is there a write up on it anywhere?


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I am going to post up the instructions I have, just need to convert them so I can put up here. Shouldn't take too long.


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Cam cover replacement instructions:

If anyone wants to add photos/ part numbers/ prices if they carry out this work, then this will become a good how too.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Cam cover gasket set: 058 198 025 A £18.92 + vat
Tensioner gasket set: 058 198 217 £5.74 + vat
:wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Changing cam cover gaskets today and I've hit a snag . . the last image in the post from *lazerjules* shows the cam tensioner end with areas to apply sealant. Also in the image (centre left) is 3 bolts holding down the tensioner under which in the small gasket and 'half moon' seal. These cannot be replaced without removing the cam tesioner and chain  . . well, as far as I can see. Does anyone know different? Quick help needed . . CIB (car in bits) :lol: :?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

To help you see what I'm on about, here's an image of the cam tensioner you can see the corner of the old gasket - circled:









..and the new gasket (see how the shape of it follows the shape of the housing:


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

You can do it without removing the cam chain.

What you need to do is this:

Remove the three bolts

VERY carefully rotate the cam a small amount, using plastic jaw water pump pliers or similar SOFT jaw tool. Make sure whatever tool you use does not slip as slipping can cause damage.

This will raise up the block very slighty and you can slide out the old gasket and get the new one in. This is tricky, there is no two ways about it. But take your time.

If anyone has any better alternatives or better ways of rotating the cam please post. This is how I did it and all was well.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn, I'm just back in from re-assembling my car [smiley=bigcry.gif] . . I decided to give the cam tensioner gasket a miss in the hope that my leak was from the main gasket area. To help ease my conscience, I pinched down the 3 bolts - ever hopeful that this will help :roll: :lol:

In case my leak persists and I need to revisit the gaskets, when you say "rotate the cam", you obviously mean either one and did you rotate it forward or back or doesn't it make a difference? I take it that you just grab it somewhere in between the lobes? I also take it that you couldn't replace the 'half moon' gasket?


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I think I changed the tensioner gasket as a while i'm at it job, oil appeared to be only leaking from the cover gasket, so you may be lucky.

I remember that I stuck the actual cover in the bath and gave it a good de-grease.

From memory I rotated the cam toward the windscreen and I am pretty sure I 'grabbed' between the cams.
Yes I did replace the half moon gasket, can't remember much about that, but definately changed it, I think once you have the block lifted it isn't that difficult.

Sorry I didn't see your post earlier.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

No apologies necessary mate .. just thanks for replying at all! I'll keep my fingers crossed but if it isn't cured, I'll know where it's coming from and what to do about it :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

My head gasket also needs doing, I plan to get around to it in the spring. At the same time I'll be doing spark plugs, some hoses and maybe polishing the charge pipe as the N249 assembly will be coming off. If it looks like a big job I'll have someone more competent than me do it so here's some questions I've got to help me decide:

(1) the Bentley manual mentions replacing damaged ignition coil gaskets - presumably I should get a couple of these befoehand just in case? Do I need to bother? Might as well do the lot if they're cheap as chips?

(2) What sort of sealant?

(3) is it necessary to change the cam tensioner / half moon gasket? My leak/weep is the front right corner near the air intake so nowhere near. I'm not confident fiddling with the cam tensioner, tbh.

(4) plugs stay in while removing the cover but coil packs out, yes?

Cheers to whoever replies, and the guys above or the how-to and photos etc.


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

rabTT said:


> Cam cover gasket set: 058 198 025 A £18.92 + vat
> Tensioner gasket set: 058 198 217 £5.74 + vat
> :wink:


Just to check are these part numbers for a 225?


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

anyone??


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Rab's car is a 2002 225 which will be BAM and the Bentley guide/workshop manual above is for a BAM as well - think it's safe to say so. I'd still check when you order the parts though.

Any answers to my query re/ sealant and coilpack gaskets etc?


----------



## bosshossoncandy (Jun 19, 2010)

So do you have to replace that half moon gasket/timing chain tensioner gasket or can you get the process done without replaceing and messing with the timing chain?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Should update this really

Coilpack gasket set came with the main gasket from the dealer. Sealant - Loctite 5920 seems the best choice. I just did the main cover gasket and the coils, and left the half moon and the cam tensioner well alone. Leak/weeping seems to have stopped.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

badyaker said:


> Should update this really
> 
> Coilpack gasket set came with the main gasket from the dealer. Sealant - Loctite 5920 seems the best choice. I just did the main cover gasket and the coils, and left the half moon and the cam tensioner well alone. Leak/weeping seems to have stopped.


That's just how I did mine not had any problems


----------



## cossie9 (Sep 25, 2013)

Gone Ape said:


> Should update this really
> 
> Coilpack gasket set came with the main gasket from the dealer. Sealant - Loctite 5920 seems the best choice. I just did the main cover gasket and the coils, and left the half moon and the cam tensioner well alone. Leak/weeping seems to have stopped.


Hi

I am going to do mine at weekend - I have had a look at the Loctite 5920 you have mentioned - sold in 80ml tubes. Was one enough to complete the set?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## John-Boy (Sep 5, 2013)

This has given me motivation to get mien done


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

And me - looks easier than I was thinking. I just swapped my coils from bolted to non-bolted, but I didn't notice any gaskets when I removed the bolted ones. The only thing I can assume is that they were stuck to the bottom of the coil packs.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Test copy of RabTT's post to see if the pictures come back.

To help you see what I'm on about, here's an image of the cam tensioner you can see the corner of the old gasket - circled:









..and the new gasket (see how the shape of it follows the shape of the housing:


----------



## Timdog (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for that droopsnoot im gonna be doing my cam gasket in a few day hopefully. Its been sitting on my kitchen shelf for 3 weeks.

Will have to go and get the tensioner gasket too now


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Timdog said:


> Thanks for that droopsnoot im gonna be doing my cam gasket in a few day hopefully. Its been sitting on my kitchen shelf for 3 weeks.
> 
> Will have to go and get the tensioner gasket too now


Not my photos - as I said above, that was just a copy of an earlier post where the photos had gone missing thanks to Photobucket. I just wanted to see if they could be recovered.

I have the job to do on mine and was looking for how-tos, 3TT3 pointed me to here but some of the photos were gone. I might not do the tensioner gasket as I'm pretty sure it's OK on mine. Have to check, though, but it's adds a little complexity that I'd rather avoid if it's not necessary.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Im not saying this is the exact one but the pic is right
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A3-A4-A6 ... Sw~rpZVPoW
The "normal" gasket has 2 gaskets in the pack.
The outer one and the inner one .The inner one for the spark plug wells.
I think you can buy the outer one on its own :roll: seems a bit weird .
Then like on the ebay listing you can get a set with the tensioner gasket included too.
I gave mine a good clean around and oil didnt seem to be coming from tensioner area more further back.
Not leaking since change.


----------



## moa89 (Aug 6, 2018)

If somebody has not seen it yet. There is a detailed video to see how to do it and what you need, seems easy if you have the tools.


----------

